# معالجة مياه الشرب



## أبو يوسف الكيميائي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,,,,,,,,,,
هل هناك أسباب لارتفاع نسبة الحديد في الماء وكيف أتخلص منه نهائيا وهل مادة الميتا باي سلفايت تساعد على ازالته
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (9 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي العزيز السلام عليكم 
يرتفع تركيز الحديد في المياه نتيجة لحدوث تآكل في الأنابيب الناقلة للمياه او نتيجة تلوث المصدر الرئيسي وهو النهر بمركبات الحديد وهناك تلوث لمياه البويلر نتيجة حدوث تآكل داخل البويلر نتيجة المعالجة الخاطئة لمياه البويلر .
ولكن لمعالجة مياه الشرب وتخليصها من الحديد أفضل طريقة هي أمرارها عبر الفلاتر الكاربونية فهي تخلص المياه من المركبات العضوية ومركبات الحديد والمواد المؤكسدة ..


----------



## kadhim ali (11 أكتوبر 2010)

أبو يوسف الكيميائي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,,,,,,,,,,
> هل هناك أسباب لارتفاع نسبة الحديد في الماء وكيف أتخلص منه نهائيا وهل مادة الميتا باي سلفايت تساعد على ازالته
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


 
كما جاء في رد الاخ اكرم مشكلة الحديد تنتج من التاكل في المعدات والاجزاء المصنعة من الحديد 
صديوم ميتا باي سلفيت لا يزيل الحديد بل يزيل الكلور 
اولا تعتمد على المنظومة المستخدم الماء فيها 
ممكن تستخدم زنك ثلاثي صديوم فوسفيت او ممكن تستخدم مركبات كروك فوسفيت ولو هذا محرم بيئيا 
مع استخدام كوستك صودا لكن نصيحة هي ان توقف المصنع وتبدا بالغسل الكيمياوي 
وتستخدم مثبطات التاكل وحسب المنظومة


----------



## ءرءرءرءرءر (2 نوفمبر 2010)

تريد معلومات ضروريه عن فلتر جرين ساند لازاله الحديد وعن كيفيه التخلص من البرومات ارجوكم ضرورى

بالنسبه للحديد يوجد فلتر اسمه الجرين ساند الماده المرسبه للحديد فيه هى برمنجنات البوتاسيوم كميديا داخله وله تاثير ممتاز وانا عملت عليه


----------



## mhazaa (2 نوفمبر 2010)

لازالة الاملاح بالطرق الآمنة بعيدا عن الكيماويات تماما نحن فى كلية علوم بنها - مصر تم تصميم معالج حيوى باستخدام الميكروبات الآمنة المحملة على نانوكمبوسيت يمكنة ازالة جميع الاملاح من المياة بجميع انواعها


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (4 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو تحديد ما هو النظام الذي تتحدث عنه لاعطاء الاجابة بطريقة دقيقة 
وبتوفيق الله


----------

